# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  آموزش زبان Objective-C

## Cessna182

دوستان 
برای کسانی که علاقه مند برنامه نویسی آیفون هستند مطلبی تهیه و تنظیم کردم که به آموزش زبان objective-c پرداخته است. همچنین ابزارهایی که برای برنامه نویسی آیفون نیاز دارید نیز بررسی شده اند.


فایل رو می تونید از اینجا دانلود کنید:


آموزش زبان Objective-C همراه با آشنایی با لوازم و نیازهای برنامه نویسی آیفون


از مدیران انجمن خواهشمندم در صورت امکان این تاپیک رو مهم کنند تا علاقه مندان به این فایل دسترسی داشته باشند.

----------


## Kaveh-K

> دوستان 
> برای کسانی که علاقه مند برنامه نویسی آیفون هستند مطلبی تهیه و تنظیم کردم که به آموزش زبان objective-c پرداخته است. همچنین ابزارهایی که برای برنامه نویسی آیفون نیاز دارید نیز بررسی شده اند.
> 
> فایل رو می تونید از اینجا دانلود کنید:
> 
> آموزش زبان Objective-C همراه با آشنایی با لوازم و نیازهای برنامه نویسی آیفون
> 
> از مدیران انجمن خواهشمندم در صورت امکان این تاپیک رو مهم کنند تا علاقه مندان به این فایل دسترسی داشته باشند.


آقا پس چرا پسورد داره؟!

----------


## Cessna182

> آقا پس چرا پسورد داره؟!


برای بازکردن فایل به Adobe Reader 9 به بالا نیاز دارید. در این حالت پسوردی از شما نمی خواد

----------


## Kaveh-K

> برای بازکردن فایل به Adobe Reader 9 به بالا نیاز دارید. در این حالت پسوردی از شما نمی خواد


 ممنون از راهنماییتون، 9.3.3 نصب کردم باز شد.

----------


## samadblaj

ممنونم زحمت کشیدید فقط میشه بگید برنامه های iPhone بر روی چه گوشی هایی نصب میشه؟
میشه با ویژوال استودیو برای آیفون برنامه نوشت؟؟؟

مرسی

----------


## Kaveh-K

> ممنونم زحمت کشیدید فقط میشه بگید برنامه های iPhone بر روی چه گوشی هایی نصب میشه؟
> میشه با ویژوال استودیو برای آیفون برنامه نوشت؟؟؟
> 
> مرسی


سلام
فقط روی محصولات apple نصب میشن. در ضمن فعلا با ویژوال استودیو نمیشه، در واقع باید با مک و زبان xCode برنامه برای آیفون بنویسید. البته زبان Delphi نسخه های XE2 و XE3 این قابلیت رو دارن که توی همون ویندوز برای آیفون برنامه بنویسید ولی توی ویندوز اجرا نمیشن و باید خروجی از delphi بگیرید و دوباره کامپایل نهایی رو توی xCode انجام بدید.

----------


## novid66843

> دوستان 
> برای کسانی که علاقه مند برنامه نویسی آیفون هستند مطلبی تهیه و تنظیم کردم که به آموزش زبان objective-c پرداخته است. همچنین ابزارهایی که برای برنامه نویسی آیفون نیاز دارید نیز بررسی شده اند.
> 
> فایل رو می تونید از اینجا دانلود کنید:
> 
> آموزش زبان Objective-C همراه با آشنایی با لوازم و نیازهای برنامه نویسی آیفون
> 
> از مدیران انجمن خواهشمندم در صورت امکان این تاپیک رو مهم کنند تا علاقه مندان به این فایل دسترسی داشته باشند.


با سلام و احترام خدمت شما دوست عزيز و ساير كاربران.
*لينك* *فايل* *خرابه* من شديدا به اين فايل نياز دارم از همه دوستان و كاربران عزيز تقاضا ميكنم لطفا لينك جديدي قرار بديد ؟؟؟

----------


## مهدی عباس پور

سلام بله با C#‎ هم میشه واسه iphone برنامه نوشت

----------

